# Plattform Spiel



## Y05h1 (24. November 2005)

Hallo!

Ich lerne jetzt seit über einem Jahr Java und möchte jetzt ein kleines Spiel programmieren.
Ich habe hier im Forum auch schon einen thread mit guten links für die Spieleentwicklung gefunden, aber das ist nicht wirklich das was ich suche.
Ich will ein Plattform basierendes spiel machen, nur leider habe ich bis jetzt noch kein gutes tutorial gefunden bzw. alle tutorials waren Applets. Ich würde das gerne mit einem jFrame machen.
Hat von euch jemand einen Link zu einem Tutorial oder vielleicht schon mal ein solches Spiel programmiert?
Ich hätt nur mal gerne was von dem ich lernen kann.... weil mit den Applets kann ich irgendwie nicht so viel anfangen...

Y05h1


----------



## matdacat (24. November 2005)

Ob das Spiel nun in einem Frame oder einem Applet abläuft, macht so gut wie gar keinen Unterschied. Wo liegt denn das Problem, was verstehst du nicht?

Btw: ist ein Plattformspiel ein gutes altes Jump'n'Run?


----------



## Y05h1 (24. November 2005)

Ja genau "gutes altes Jump'n Run"

Mein Problem ist das meiner Ansicht  nach die Grundstruktur schon mal ganz anders ist.
da ich mit applets noch nie zu tun hatte.
Und deshalb weiß ich auch nicht so recht was was macht. Also die Methoden die bereits vom Applet gestellt werden.

Y05h1


----------



## matdacat (24. November 2005)

Man braucht doch nicht für alles Tutorials und Anleitungen, mach dir selbst ein paar Gedanken! Da du ein Spiel programmieren möchtest, nehm ich mal an, du bist mit den Grundlagen der Graphikprogrammierung vertraut (Bilder anzeigen, Doublebuffering, etc.).

Was macht ein Jum'n'Run aus? Du hast eine Hauptfigur, deren Standort in einem Level durch x- und y-Koordinaten festgelegt ist. Steuerst du nach links, wird die x-Koordinate verringert und das Bild neugezeichnet. Springst du, wird die y-Koordinate verringert, allerdings wird die Figure anschließend wieder fallen (y-Koordinate automatisch erhöht). Sie fällt nicht weiter, wenn sich direkt unter ihr Boden befindet, etc. Interessant ist das Levelformat, dafür könnte sich zum Beispiel ein Array eignen, das Einträge der anzuzeigenden Tiles enthält.

Think about it.


----------



## elmato (24. November 2005)

Wenn du Jump and Run Spiele schreiben möchtest schau dir mal die Technik der "Tilebased Games"(einfach in Google eintippen) an, da dürftest du auf viele Seiten stossen, von denen du gute Tips&Tricks of the Trade bekommst..
mfg
elmato


----------



## Billie (26. November 2005)

Kennst du schon dieses Tutorial? Ist genau das Richtige für dich, denke ich.

http://www.javacooperation.gmxhome.de/PlatformGameBasicsDeu.html 

Was dir noch fehlt ist das Wissen, dass es wirklich keinen Unterschied macht ob du ein Applet oder ein normales Programm mit JFrame programmierst. Du kannst zB ein Programm so gestalten, dass es ohne großen Aufwand sowohl ein Applet als auch eine normale Anwendung sein kann. Am Besten siehst du dir hierzu ein paar Open-Books durch, oder beginne dein Programm mit einem JFrame und lies dir die Dokumentation zu den einzelnen Klassen durch.

Wenn es Probleme gibt, kannst du ja hier wieder nachfragen.

Mfg, Billie


----------

